# Hot flashes when your about to ovulate?



## gaillynn

I know I have gotten these a few days every month but never really noticed when or thought it could be related. But I'm set to O any day now. Today the opk was a bit darker when I tested. I took a nap and woke up just dripping with sweat. Noone else was hot...heck it was 76 and we had the fan on! I could understand if I was cleaning or doing yard work but I was just sleeping and woke up HOT! 

Anyone experience this? I started taking vitamin b6 about a week ago. I'm noticing that it's given me some energy in the past few days so I'm not sure if it would do it or not? I also take a prenatal, vitamin d 5000 iu for a deficiency

Do you any of you ladies notice hot flashes during or before O? 

Here's my chart maybe that would shed some light? 
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## laa dee dah

Hi gaillyn - I am 32 and generally have hot flashes as well as night sweats right before ovulation and right before menstruation. Usually it happens a day or two before each, I noticed it once I went off BC to try and conceive my daughter. I just chalk it up to hormones and changes in the cycle but it is definitely worth mentioning to your doctor. I wish you all the best.


----------



## laa dee dah

Oh and I am also taking 50mg B6 and a prenatal...not sure if that would make a difference or not.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

bumping. i have this too. anyone else?


----------



## WantsALittle1

Me! I get hot flashes every time I hit one of the hormonal milestones of the cycle. My hot flashes manifest as my ears turning really red and getting super hot to the touch. I'm 33. 

I get one hot flash when my LH starts to surge (but before my +OPK), one at ovulation that coincides with my very strong Ov pain, one at 6-7 DPO if I implant, and one about 4 days before AF/CP bleeding begins, usually corresponding to a sharp temp drop.

I know exactly what's going on in the cycle based heavily on these hot flashes :) I agree with la dee dah to mention it to a doc just so they have that info. It can be a sign of hormonal imbalance, but it can also be totally normal as some women are just really sensitive to hormonal changes!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

WantsALittle1 said:


> Me! I get hot flashes every time I hit one of the hormonal milestones of the cycle. My hot flashes manifest as my ears turning really red and getting super hot to the touch. I'm 33.
> 
> I get one hot flash when my LH starts to surge (but before my +OPK), one at ovulation that coincides with my very strong Ov pain, one at 6-7 DPO if I implant, and one about 4 days before AF/CP bleeding begins, usually corresponding to a sharp temp drop.
> 
> I know exactly what's going on in the cycle based heavily on these hot flashes :) I agree with la dee dah to mention it to a doc just so they have that info. It can be a sign of hormonal imbalance, but it can also be totally normal as some women are just really sensitive to hormonal changes!


Thanks for responding. I woke up again today sweating. My chart is all over the place. Not sure if it is from PCOS or if I sleep with my mouth open. I have to ask my SO. Lol. 

Going to temp vaginally next cycle and see if that makes a difference


----------



## WantsALittle1

Could you be sick?


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

WantsALittle1 said:


> Could you be sick?

Lol, not one bit. But I have been moody and irritable. Seems my hormones are out of whack again from the PCOS. But I have never had hot flashes and night sweats in anovulatory cycles.

And all of my research points to progesterone or perimenopause and the latter seems unlikely but you never know. I am soon to be 33.


----------



## WantsALittle1

Wow, I can totally understand this. I'm 33 and my NP suspected perimenopause because my mom went through it at 32 and I have some signs, including the awful hot flashes. After some blood work it turns out FSH and AMH were fine (AMH low for normal range tho) but progesterone was low, which explains the hot flashes (very new for me), my irregular cycles, and losses. So likely not periMP just yet but I'm probably pretty close. Lolz right in the middle of typing this another massive hot flash has started. 

Are you having blood work done to look into the periMP possibility?


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

WantsALittle1 said:


> Wow, I can totally understand this. I'm 33 and my NP suspected perimenopause because my mom went through it at 32 and I have some signs, including the awful hot flashes. After some blood work it turns out FSH and AMH were fine (AMH low for normal range tho) but progesterone was low, which explains the hot flashes (very new for me), my irregular cycles, and losses. So likely not periMP just yet but I'm probably pretty close. Lolz right in the middle of typing this another massive hot flash has started.
> 
> Are you having blood work done to look into the periMP possibility?

Not having blood work done just yet. I will get it done soon. I had a hot flash a little while ago myself. Very weird. I'm glad you told me low progesterone equals hot flashes. That would make a whole lot of sense WantsALIttle1!!!

I have read that repeatedly lol but it was not until you just said it that I have put it into prospective. That really explains my post ovulation symptoms. PCOS women have low progesterone for the most part! Mine may just be ridiculously low right now. 

Thanks


----------

